# Born addicted



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hello after advice again 
We have been approached about a little one who was born addicted to heroin i have googled but i can't seem to find a decent site to tell us what sort of long term damage this can cause do you know of any sites i can get info on?
MAny Thanks
Daisy x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi

Can't really suggest any particular sights BUt know there is a section on here called ask a nurse.......woth trying??

Also ask your gp, read as much as you can and even ask your SW if they can give you information to read.

Hope this helps.....a little...good luck.

andrea
x


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Two of our three were born in withdrawals, and so far here seem to be little, if any, lasting damage.  I am also a drugs counsellor so do know quite a lot on the topic.  

The list of possible issues is significant (BAAF do a good book on addictions, but I cant find it currently to get the title), from eating disorders to behavioural issues.  The most harmful drug in utero is still alcohol and actually herion is relatively safe, with few major long term issues.  One thing to watch is that it is actually very difficult to assess what a baby is suffering withdrawals from and many women who use heroin often also use other drugs too eg street valium, cannabis, nicotine, alcohol, methadone and even cocaine.  Babies who have been exposed to stuff in the womb can also be quite difficult babies - poor sleeping and eating patterns and this can lead to some issues as their carers are just so exhausted trying to parent them effectively.    

How little is this one?  It can be so hard to see the long term effects on younger children - we were lucky as ours were older so we had a pretty good idea what we were getting. 

Hope this helps a little

Bop


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Bop that is great advice 

I would also want to know the full details from childs sw about mothers drug use and was it a mixture of things as Bop says 


x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am a paeds nurse and there are many babies born addicted to drugs through no fault of their own, their mothers can't get off drugs in their lifetime for what ever reason, and I am not judging them everyone has issues, but we try and detox the babies in weeks.

try googling neonatal abstinance syndrome (NAS) the medical term for the drugs addicted babies, we call them NAS babies. It is very common these days , sometimes our NICU can have 9 babies all withdrawing at once.

The long term effects are unknown, but as neonates withdrawing they are demanding, but they are often spoiled and given lots of love and cuddles from the nurses as they often have no mummy present (we cover a prison) and they stay a while until detoxed and then fostered.

L x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Sounds as if you've had some great advice Daisy, I read the BAAF book while we were waiting as our SW wanted us to consider the impact that drug use can have on children (it's a common component in some shape or another in so many decisions to place children for adoption isn't it?). I remember after reading it thinking that I'd definitely consider a child who had been exposed to drugs in the womb before accessive alcohol use. Little things that stick in my mind are that some child can be very sensitive physically, E.G. labels in clothing can really bother them and some can have difficulty in concentrating in school, saying that I think the focusing and concentrating thing can be an issue for many adoptive children (and quite a few that aren't) we certainly liase closely with Charlie's school as he can be 'away with the fairies' sometimes!
All the best, things sound good so far, can you request a meeting with the LO's paedatrition (SP?)if things are going further.
Viva
X


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

I bought a BAAF book called 'Children Exposed to Parental Substance Misuse' which covers all sorts of drugs and alcohol.  Alcohol is definately 'worse' and when looking at matching we were surprised that drugs and alcohol were lumped together.  One of our nieces was born addicted to heroin and she has faced quite a lot of challenges, and still does, through her 7 years of life.  She had delays in walking, being able to attach and speech.  She isn't yet in school full time but does go to a main stream school.  She was 15 months old when placed and has come a long way in that time and is a lovely little girl.  At first she only wanted men, really rejected her Mummy and wasn't much better with other women and this took about 12 months before she would accept cuddles from granny and aunts.

Having said all that, the info you have on LO sounds a lot more positive.  As Viva says, if you decide to go further make sure you speak to the professions involved and also get any support you may need for LO down in writing, you should have a support plan that forms part of the matching panel report, even if you don't need it now you may need something in the future.

OT x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

That's the book I read, well worth reading, our SW lent hers to us....
X


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Great Thankyou once again you always come up trumps, i have the meeting tommorow and i have some questions written down
Keep you all posted
Thank you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi, i am bouncing this thread up as we have just had a potential link with the same issues, the child is 9 months old and meeting all milestones.. but was born addicted, any advice would be appreciated xx

thanks in advance, this whole adoption rollercoaster can be mind blowing xx


----------

